# Empty sac at 6 weeks?



## Lisa x-x-x (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi...not sure if I'm posting in the right place or not. Just wanted some advice or has anyone gone through the same? I had my 6 week scan yesterday....the sac measured the right size and was a good shape but no baby He said it could b early and it could b against the wall of the sac so to go back in 2 weeks for another scan...this has happened to me on a previous BFP but at a 7 week scan and it wasn't a happy ending as I had to have a D&C   now I'm left in limbo not knowing if I'm still actually pregnant or not!! They did take bloods and my HCG is at the right level for pregnant so they will repeat bloods tomorrow and compare ....I'm so worried  xx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh Lisa.  I'm sorry I cant offer any advise but didn't want to read and run. I really hope your scan in two weeks will show good news, I can't  imagine what a worrying time this must be for you. sending lots of love xxx


----------

